# Strombecker set?



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have some strombecker track that I picked up a few months back and other set set last week. Im not sure on how to power the track I have two power packs one of each track. How would I and where would I power the track? I dont have a power track like the HO scale tracks.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tazman052186 said:


> I have some strombecker track that I picked up a few months back and other set set last week. Im not sure on how to power the track I have two power packs one of each track. How would I and where would I power the track? I dont have a power track like the HO scale tracks.


hey Taz,
it "Should" have a powerstrip section 4 each track like other 1/32's... 

if not, u can soilder the wires 2 the underside of a section 2 make 1..

"I'ld" soilder "4" seperate wires..1 ..2each rail, then figure out polarity/dirrections w/ splicing the controllers/ground wires 2 the transformer/controls...:thumbsup:

that way, no FUBAR's.. OR easilly correctable 1's :thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I will look more at the track and see but I dont think I seen one. But I have been lookin online and found some might just end up buying one.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> hey Taz,
> it "Should" have a powerstrip section 4 each track like other 1/32's...
> 
> if not, u can soilder the wires 2 the underside of a section 2 make 1..
> ...


hey Taz,
w/ just go'n by my Eldon track sets (late 60's)....
they have a "Plug" power strip, so u can't FUBAR connections :freak:

make sure if u buy 'em, that they r the same track generations....
not sure if strombeck changed track styles 

Bubba 123


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Yea i have been looking at them so far found two one with different power supply.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Which track do you have? I have the Black wide Strombecker and the narrower grey " thnderbolt" track I can look and see/ post a pic which terminal track you need if you give me this info.
Thankx
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

This is the track that I have.











This is the power tracks I have found

http://www.ncphobbies.com/track-1/32-strombecker/strombecker-terminal-track-slot-cars/str9265/

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Strombecker...pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1e6c309153#ht_662wt_932


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Bad news looks like the $25.00 one is the one you ned. The $15.00 could work depending on your skills at adfapting. it will mate up with your present track just have to " engineer" the wiring.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Cool thanks.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

couldn't you just build your own and mount it to a thin board with a terminal block from RS. then mount on the board? $6 is way cheaper than $15 or even $25.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thats another way i was thinking.


----------

